# how to plant anarchis with no root?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey agian, went to aquarium adventures today and they had some very healthy looking anarchis, so i had to buy some! but i noticed when i get home none of the anarchis have roots, it was just a clean cut stem? can you guys tell me how i can plant this? do i just stick the stem deep in the substrate? 

also how do i cut the anarchis, can i just cut it anywhere like with hornwort? 

thanks!


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

You got it, just snip it and stick it in the gravel.


----------



## lifetapestry (Jan 5, 2006)

You can also snip off all the leaves from the stem to the top, leaving just the more substantially leafed top, and plant the whole thing horizontally just under the gravel, with the stripped stem partially showing. It will sprout new stems and look very "filled in."

Karla


----------

